
Open Terraria Rewrite - egordorichev
Hello! I&#x27;m a creator of open-source Terraria rewrite in Java. Our project grows and already supports modding. Here is a simple example, 
that allows player switch to Ghost mode using &#x27;g&#x27; key:<p><pre><code>    public void onLoad() {
        ModAPI.addKeyBinding(Input.KEY_G, new Callable() {
            public void call() {
                enabled = !enabled;
                ModAPI.getPlayer().setGhostMode(enabled);
            }
        });
    }
</code></pre>
Full code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;egordorichev&#x2F;LastTryMods&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;GhostMod&#x2F;src&#x2F;org&#x2F;egordorichev&#x2F;ghostmod&#x2F;GhostMod.java Here is the repository: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;egordorichev&#x2F;LastTry<p>If any one is interested, please, join me! Thanks, George.
======
uwu
> LastTry is open-source Terraria clone in Java, written using Slick2D
> library. Our goal is to recreate original game with better perfomance, and
> old content.

im not sure if java is any better than c# (what the real thing is written in)
for performance

don't you also need permission to use the game assets like that

~~~
egordorichev
I don't use terraria assets. We use a texture pack. I'm not talking about C#
vs Java now. For me, because Java is crossplatform, it's better.

~~~
uwu
> For me, because Java is crossplatform, it's better.

i apologize for being a windows user but i somehow didn't think of that

~~~
egordorichev
I'm a linux user.

